# Um, my baby is puncturing my nipples- Update #2 in Post 52- JUMP FOR JOY!!!



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I X-posted this in breastfeeding challenges, but I got NO replies.

Lyra cut her first tooth and it's very sharp- serrated. Seriously. She cut my sister when she bit her. Well.. imagine the damage she's doing to my poor boobies. I have three puncture wounds on my nipples, one of which is about 3-4 mm deep (1/8"). I can't nurse or pump on that side at all. The nipple is swollen, inflamed and bleeds when I try to pump from it, so I am left hand expressing what I can from that side.

The other side isn't in quite as bad of a shape, but is still very painful to nurse on. I have a photo of the wound, I'm not sure if it's against the UA to post a link to it, but it is really bad.

I don't know what to do. Help!


----------



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh no!! I don't have any advice, but just wanted to send hugs. Dylan has bitten my nipple a couple of times. I'm afraid of these top teeth coming in. I hope someone has some advice for you!

What about using some Lanolin? Maybe that would help? Feel better!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Whenever my babies got a new tooth, it seemed like it took a few days until they got the latch back to being the right way so that it didn't hurt. Maybe hold it for her so she just attaches to the breast? I don't know if I'm explaining that right.

DD's teeth were like razors too when they first came in! After a few days they got duller. Of course she gnaws on wood so that probably helps! Give her a block!

I never got bitten hard so I can't offer anything but







and I hope you heal quickly! I can't imagine how painful it must be!
I agree with the lanolin idea. Nice and thick on there.

Good luck!


----------



## jess152 (Jan 20, 2008)

Owww!!!

Try nursing her when you know she's hungry...then watch for her waning interest and pull her off early, rather than let her hand around and 'get bored' when she's most likely to chomp. There is a visible difference between a baby nursing and one at the breast, just kind of lolly-gagging around, IYKWIM.

Secondly, to heal up, go topless around the house as much as you can. To speed it up, put your blow dryer on cool and blow some air on those wounds. They aren't going to heal if they are kept in a bra all day.

You could have your pharmacist mix up some Dr. Newman's nipple cream. It's probably something you'd need your dr to send a prescription over to the pharmacist. I used it for some minor nipple problems. Not just sure what's in it, likely something like polysporin, but safe for baby to ingest.

Good luck! It will pass. I remember looking down at my nursling and telling my 1 year old 'Ow, don't bite mama! That hurts mama!' and he didn't do it again.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry mama







My nipples were like that at one point too and it sucked. That was the one and only point that I hated nursing ds. I would cringe everytime he wanted to nurse. BUT there was a light at the end of the tunnel and I nursed ds for over 3 years so it does get better!!

The only thing that worked was one time he bit my (still healing) nipple. I SCREAMED out in pain and put him down on the floor and walked away (and cleaned and bandaged my bleeding nipple). Yes, it freaked him out. No, it wasn't nice. But it was certainly the nicest thing I could have done to him at the time because IT HURT. When I was calmed down enough I came back in the room and got him. I apologized to him and explained that it hurt mama when he bit. I don't know if he understood that or whether it was the fact I screamed so loud and scared him.... but whatever it was worked because he didn't bite again after that!


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

It may help to try different positions for nursing for a while. If you can find a way to hold her (or not, as in having her lying down and being on all-fours over her) so that the tooth isn't hitting the same injured spots, that can give the wounds time to heal.

Remember that she can't be actively nursing and bite at the same time, because her tongue should be over her lower jaw when she's nursing. Some moms find if they pay careful attention (which means you can't read/watch tv/whatever while nursing for a while), they can tell when a bite is going to happen, because they'll feel the change in the latch and the baby will stop actively nursing. If you can pick up on those cues, you can slip your finger in the corner of her mouth and break the latch before the bite happens. You described the punctures as being on your nipples, which would mean she's biting when her latch isn't a good nursing latch, so you might have a good chance of noticing the change and interrupting the cycle.

If she does bite, try not to pull back. It can be hard, because the instinct is to pull away and try and yank yourself out of her mouth, but you'll have less tissue damage if you instead pull her toward you (and then insert a finger in her mouth to get her to open up). Doing that is also likely to result in her releasing sooner.

I'd try to get as much milk as possible out of the breast you said is too painful to nurse/pump with. I'm concerned that if you're not able to empty it effectively, then that engorgement in combination with the wounds providing entry to germs could result in mastitis. As the nipple heals a bit, you might have better luck nursing on that side second, so that she's not as hungry and isn't sucking as hard.

Hope some of this helps, and that your dd realizes things go much better when she's not chomping on mama!


----------



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

My DD bit me often. I had bleeding nipples for months. I found giving her camillia by boiron just prior to nursing helped tons. It became ritual for a while. I also concur with lanolin. It gave the barrier so the wounds could heal. Also, I would take her off as soon as she bit. She did lots and lots of nursing so she cared if she didn't get too. I tried talking to her about the importance of not biting mommy. Not sure that helped but it made me feel better and less angry. Now that she is 3.5 years old, I can see where her personality was part of the problem. She is a stinker and likes to tease. The more something she does bothers you, the happier she is to do it. I tried lots of things even scaring her, but she didn't care. So it became all about prevention.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to move this to the general breastfeeding forum since it's a pretty common issue.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

SO I went to visit a lactation consultant and she said that I'm in rough shape. She also felt Lyra's tooth and made a face like this:
















The wounds are pretty bad and are excruciatingly painful. SHe basically said unless I want to suffer through it (I really don't), that I should pump and cup feed for a couple days and let the wounds heal up a little, and be on the lookout for symptoms of thrush, yeast and infection. I have a rented Symphony so at least I am prepared. I tried to nurse with a nipple shield on, but she absolutely would not take it. She refused it vehemently.

I will definitely try and get her something to gnaw on to help take the edge off those teeth- thanks for that suggestion!

As for the behaviour itself: When she bites, I yelp, unlatch her, tell her that biting hurts Mummy and I walk away for a few moments. I try and catch her before she does it, but it seems to happen most when she is sleepy, and she won't go to sleep without nursing (Daddy can put her to sleep without it, though, so bedtime will be his show for the next little bit)


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Earth Mama Angel Baby makes an awesome nipple butter that really helps heal wounds like this up. Another thing that helps is nursing in different positions, so they aren't always hitting the same spot with the teeth.

It's hard.







I remember my first was like this and for the longest time I had to keep my pinky finger *right there* ready to unlatch him. And he didn't try it; it often happened as he was drifting off to sleep. I hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

we normally nurse in cradle or side lying, so I tried football and even upside down, LOL. A friend even gave me a tip to kinda twist my whole boob.

Can I link to the photo of the damage in question or is that against the UA?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think it should be OK if you're comfortable with it, knowing nothing on MDC is truly private.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

eh, my boobs became public property with the birth of the baby in question









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...y/P6100004.jpg

that's the one side. Since that photo was taken, I've collected two identical wounds on the other nipple.


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

Yowch, Vyky! That looks painful. She's a little alligator. This is her first tooth? It should be one of the bottom ones, correct? I have a couple of thoughts. When she is latched properly her tongue should be covering those little bottom teeth. If you look at your breast while she is latched you should see the flesh of your breast, Lyra's tongue and then Lyra's bottom lip. It sounds like for some reason she hasn't got her tongue out far enough to protect your breast. Is she able to fully stick her tongue out? My son had tongue tie that prevented him from sticking his tongue out far. It was so tight that it was forked in the middle making his tongue look heart shaped. We didn't discover he had it until he was seven or eight months old. Could this possibly be contributing? I have had problems with soreness attributed to teeth, but it has always been with the top teeth. Was her first tooth on the top?


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

no, it's the bottom tooth. When she is eating, and actually eating, her tongue is properly positioned, it's just when she gets sleepy or angry/upset that she bites.


----------



## widemouthedfrog (Mar 9, 2006)

Ow! That looks very sore.

I found that dd would do a sleepy nursing thing where she would clamp down and up with her teeth as she slipped off the breast and fell asleep. It was excruciating. I tried doing the Pantley Pull Off and slip her off the breast prior to this. If I had to use some rocking instead and nurse her in the rocking chair and then rock her to sleep for a while, that would save my nipples too.

Is she angry about something in particular, or angry that the milk is not coming the way she wants it? If the latter, perhaps it's a latch issue...if the former, it might be time to look at other techniques for soothing her when she is angry. Nursing was always my first go-to technique, but I did find that bouncing dd worked as well.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
no, it's the bottom tooth. When she is eating, and actually eating, her tongue is properly positioned, it's just when she gets sleepy or angry/upset that she bites.


If this is the case I would probably find another way to get her to sleep, and quick!

I might go so far as to let her nurse for 5 -10 minutes (for my quick nurser it would have been 5) and then unlatch her and talk to her. Then go back to the same breast for another 5-10 minutes.

That looks absolutely AWFUL!! I remember having such extreme pain when I had thrush I felt like I was being stabbed in the nipple with every suck.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

DH is good at getting her to fall asleep; he walks with her and puts a bounce in his step- just putting her down stirs her a bit, so I tend to use my boob as a bandaid to settle her back down. time for a new approach.

it really is very painful. The other nipple has two sores similar to that one that occurred last night.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

whew,mama







stay strong! This will heal!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

we are making progress! I was able to nurse long enough last night on my left breast to completely drain it! But once we were done with that, my right was engorged so badly and I had to get up at 4 am to pump.

This morning I was able to tolerate her latching on to the right for a few minutes, but not of the left









I guess another day of pumping....


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

thats great! (that you were able to 'empty' one!) Keep the air on it, and be gentle with yourself!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

So, I'm at work and pumping (just to relieve myself as I have about 30 oz stockpiled now, LOL) and not paying much attention.

I look down and my collection bottle is filled with pink milk







: The wound on my left nipple (the photo I posted) buckled under the pressure of the pumping and just exploded.









Good thing I wasn't relying on that milk to feed DD, because I had to throw it away. It had blood clots in it (eeewwww). This is getting so complicated.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

hugs vyky! i second getting the nipple cream and using it after every nursing and randomly throughout the day, especially if your clothes are rubbing against the wound.

my dd2 bit clear through my nipple with her 6 teeth at 6 mos. my nurse friemd advised weaning. i wish i'd gotten more advice.

have you tried cross carry nursing but making sure her chin is firmly against the breast? we've gotten lazy lately and while millie doesn't have any teeth, she does clamp down when she's almost asleep. if she gets mad at being removed. i've found that it helps to pull her legs around the other side to put her chin closer in to my breast so that she doesn't feel like she's slipping off.

good luck...and hugs!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I've tried 360* of positioning. Even side lying, with her upside down! (LOL, it looked ridiculous!)

I can already feel that my supply is affected.

So oatmeal for breakfast, back onto the icky fenugreek, drinking nasty mother's milk tea.

What else can I do?

btw, heres the carnage as of today:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...g?t=1276452604


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

LOOK WHAT WE ARE DOING!
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._8302912_n.jpg

I'm SO happy!!!!


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
LOOK WHAT WE ARE DOING!
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._8302912_n.jpg

I'm SO happy!!!!























I have nothing to offer other than to say that you're my hero. I have had some roughed up nips, but you had a hole(!!!) in your boob and you kept going.

I hope things continue to get better.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

I meant to post last night to offer more support, but all I could come up with was OW!!! and well, that isn't all that supportive!








that's an awesome picture! You should make that you're new avatar


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Note new avatar AND member title. LOL


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

rock on!! How are you doing today?


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

It's a little rocky, but a HUGE improvement. One boob I can nurse side lying and the other I can nurse sitting up, so I'm block feeding and pumping while I nurse so if she dozes off but wants the other breast, I can just put a nipple on the collection bottle and give her the pumped milk immediately. If she doesn't want it, I'll freeze it!

Since I've been pumping so much, I have about 30 ounces in the freezer, which is great!

The wounds are still there, but they don't appear to be as deep, and the two smaller wounds on the right nipple look like they'll be completely healed in the next day or two. The left one is still dodgy, but there's definitely been some improvement.

I am seriously so relieved that I've been able to work through this. What a nightmare!


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

that is really excellent! Fantastic idea on the block feeding, that's how I fed my daughter always, I never remember to recommend that


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Okay *deep breath*

The wounds are NOT healing. They'll scab a bit, then the scabs will come off while I feed her. Feeding is alternating between being tolerable and excruciating.

I called a lactation consultant today, and she gave me the most useless advice ever-

"Many moms choose to quit breastfeeding when their babies are biters"

Umm, if I was planning to quit, why would I have called you for advice, you nitwit?

"Perhaps your baby is trying to communicate to you that she is finished with nursing"

Then why does she frantically try to latch on whenever my boobs come into her sight and within reach? TRUST ME, she is nowhere CLOSE to ready to wean. Besides, Babies this young don't self-wean. She's not even 8 months yet.

I feel so defeated and unsupported. I have two giant, gaping holes in my nipple, giving the appearance that my nipples could just peel right off if I picked at them (Not a pretty picture, but that's exactly what it looks like). I've one *everything* I can think of to discourage biting- unlatching, yelping and jumping, pulling her in to cover her nose, ignoring it (as best as you can with a sharp object imbedded in one of your most sensitive body parts)

I just don't know what to do anymore. I can't pump enough to do it exclusively and solids are just for fun at this point.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

mama I wish I had some more advice. are you putting anything on the wounds?


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

During the day, a squirt of milk, lansinoh and nursing pads (I can't stand the feeling of rubbing right now), and at night a squirt of milk and leaving them to air out.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Have you tried neosporin or something? Yeah, you'd have to wipe it off before she nursed...but it might help?


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I wonder... and this is just me thinking out loud, consult a doc or an LC to be sure, but you know those kind of patches they have for cold sores? I wonder if those would be ok for nipples.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Not neosporin, no. Is Polysporin the same thing? i Have some of that, I think.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276* 
I wonder... and this is just me thinking out loud, consult a doc or an LC to be sure, but you know those kind of patches they have for cold sores? I wonder if those would be ok for nipples.

Hmmm. worth looking into, though I've never heard of these patches.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
Not neosporin, no. Is Polysporin the same thing? i Have some of that, I think.

Pretty much. Anything that promotes healing (and some having a light numbing agent in them) I know that breastmilk is supposed to do the same thing...but desperate times...


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

I agree, desperate times. Keep the lansinoh, use it for nursing, but after nursing some polysporin, (which is the generic version of neosporin *i think*) and trying to keep some air on the wounds.

I'm so glad you're still willing to work through this. You're an inspiration!


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Have you tried some teething gel or tablets? I know she's young for over the counter stuff like tylenol but maybe a gentle form of pain relief will help. I mostly get bitten when mine are hurting or are done eating and just comfort sucking. I'm sorry it's been so rough for you. I hope you can find a solution.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autumn Breeze* 
I'm so glad you're still willing to work through this. You're an inspiration!

I agree!

If you read the ingredients it should be basically the same thing as neosporin (the ingredients to that you can look up online)


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenivere* 
Have you tried some teething gel or tablets? I know she's young for over the counter stuff like tylenol but maybe a gentle form of pain relief will help. I mostly get bitten when mine are hurting or are done eating and just comfort sucking. I'm sorry it's been so rough for you. I hope you can find a solution.

Yeah, we do Hylands tablets a few times a day (I try to time them for a few minutes before we nurse), and I've been giving her 1 ml of Baby Advil when her teeth really seem to be bothering her.

The behaviour itself is not an issue- I'm totally okay with working through it how ever we can. No big- it happens. I'm just so frustrated and discouraged by the damage it does. I'll take a photo to show you what it looks like.

And that LC. I am half tempted to call Capital Health and let them know that she should find another profession if she's just out to tell people to give up.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

I think you should, LC's should not recommend weaning.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I give you a lot of credit, you are a dedicated and wonderful mom!
Regarding the lactation consultants comments, I am shocked (just as you were). Thankfully you are more informed than the LC!

Keep up the good work mom! You deserve so much praise


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I have MDC to thank for that knowledge!








Without the mamas here I'd have probably believed her


----------



## memz (Feb 1, 2007)

Get a prescrption for Dr Jack Newman's ointment...it really does wonders. You put it after every feeding and you don't have to wash it off before nursing. When nothing helped my poor nipples this did. I saw a difference after 1 day and within 5 days they were as good as new.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memz* 
Get a prescrption for Dr Jack Newman's ointment...it really does wonders. You put it after every feeding and you don't have to wash it off before nursing. When nothing helped my poor nipples this did. I saw a difference after 1 day and within 5 days they were as good as new.









I agree... have you tried this? It's also called APNO (all purpose nipple ointment), and you'll need to get it from a compounding pharmacy. Here's an explanation of what's in it. I got a prescription from a pediatrician at my breastfeeding center.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I did not see this until just now. I want to offer you support and tell you it will get better!! The way I know DS is teething is that my nipples become teething toys. He has punctured them, gnawed on them, had horrible latch, you name it. My nipples are raw, bleeding, and injured when he is teething. Something about the way he latches just makes it even worse. I've had wounds that take a while to heal, but eventually they do and we get back to normal. Lots of lanolin, breastmilk on the wound, airing them out when possible, and ibuprofen have gotten me through.

Also, a couple of months ago he slid off my lap while nursing and took my nipple with him. I had a ginormous gash. It was seriously gushing blood, and DH just about passed out when he realized what happened. It took a couple of weeks to heal, but it did.








Hang in there! It will get better! You do have boobs of steel! You are an awesome mama for going through pain to provide your baby with what is best for her.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I am heading to the doctor tomorrow morning for a referral to the breastfeeding clinic, and I'll ask about that ointment while I'm there.

Currently we are not nursing at all. I am exclusively pumping for her and I hate hate hate it.

Feeding a machine is not the same. It doesn't sign "milk" to me. It doesn't hum itself to sleep. It doesn't look at me with googly love eyes (like these:







). It doesn't unlatch to give me a milky smile.

I feel like someone punched me in the stomach.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

oh mama







You are still doing the best thing for her, by providing her with your milk, so don't feel TOO down on yourself! And if you take a list of ingredients to the doc with you, they should have no problem writing the script!!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

So after 3 days of exclusive pumping, the wounds are almost completely closed up! There are some wee scabs, but nothing to write home about.

We were laying in bed last night and I just couldn't stand it anymore, I just wanted to nurse my baby. So I did. And it was this FLOOD of amazing hormones and feelings and I fell in love with her all over again. There was no pain. There was no bleeding. We just cuddled and nursed all nigh long and I feel whole again.

We slept better than we have in weeks. I am elated!


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

!!!!!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

so glad to hear it's better..







that your lo doesn't do it anymore!!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

No bites yet!


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
So after 3 days of exclusive pumping, the wounds are almost completely closed up! There are some wee scabs, but nothing to write home about.

We were laying in bed last night and I just couldn't stand it anymore, I just wanted to nurse my baby. So I did. And it was this FLOOD of amazing hormones and feelings and I fell in love with her all over again. There was no pain. There was no bleeding. We just cuddled and nursed all nigh long and I feel whole again.

We slept better than we have in weeks. I am elated!


----------



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm so happy for you. I was thinking about you this morning, too!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

yea vyky, well done! i quit when my nipples got nearly bitten off (15 years ago). wtg!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

How wonderful for you both!!!


----------

